# Hevi Shot Speed Ball Patterning



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Took advantage of a nice afternoon and did some patterning of Hevi Shot Speed Ball.

Used 3 guns: Beretta 390 Silver Mallard (Carlsons Mod Choke), Beretta Xtrema2 (Hevi Shot Mid Range Choke) and Beretta A400 Xtreme (SumToy Customs LM ATC Choke) all shot at 35 yards.










We shot Speed Ball BB's, 1's and 3's Not to bore you with all the pics but here's some:

Beretta 390 W Speed Ball 3's










Beretta Xtrema2 W Speed Ball 1's (My old man shot these)










w 3's










Beretta A400 Xtreme w Speed Ball BB's










w 3's


----------



## allen.riggs (Jun 2, 2012)

Those patterns look good. I have had great patterns at 40 yards with a hevishot mid range choke tube. Super deadly on the geese at 40 yards!


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

congrats! those patterns look the same as my cheep steel loads...


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pic's :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad you like it and you obviously take the time to pattern a little, which is more than most.

Since I reload I don't buy it but I have had the chance to shoot it and it's ok, but I am best with my reloads which I have taylored to my shotguns and myself. They pattern well, have excellent velocity and of the two loads I shoot they both run the same speed so I don't have to adjust for different loads.

Duck hunting, I shoot 1 3/8 oz of anything between 2 and 5 shot steel loaded in Rem hulls going about 1450-1500. I settled on going all 3 1/2" for the increased payload and pattern density.

Goose hunting I shoot 1 1/2 oz of anything from B's to TT's in Fed hulls depending on if I am decoying or pass shooting, going 1450-1500. It's harvested more geese than I care to ever count and a couple swans.

I have bought and tried bismuth, heavy shot, ecoshot, heavy metals and others but settled on just standard high quality zinc plated shot. I have also ran up into much higher velocities but patterns start going to crap, especially with B and larger shot, the faster you push it regardless of choke type and constriction. Bigger shot tends to group up into clumps.

When you actually get into individual pellet ballistics 1450-1500 is kind of the point of diminishing returns with steel, especially at long ranges. A 300 fps velocity difference at the muzzle is down to about 30 fps difference at 60 yds and you give up about 25 percent pattern density or more to do it because of reduced payloads.

Shoot what you like and works for you, stay consistent and learn your leads and you will consistently hit with the best regardless of ammo.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

difference being your cheap steel loads loses kinitic energy beyound 40 yds in fact might not break paper at 50yds unless your the guy that shoots the federal blue box with 3.5" shells in BB or T's over dekes...
quote="JethroBodine"]congrats! those patterns look the same as my cheep steel loads...[/quote]


----------

